# Do I have these calculations right?



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Natural gas,,,,,,:blink: is that a "no go".....:blink:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> If I did upgrade it would be to 100 amps. No need at all for 200 amps.


The price difference is trivial. For my rebuild here, I had to replace the existing 100A service because the wall it was on no longer existed. To me it was a no-brainer, even though I don't ever expect to need 200A.

But it's there now if I ever wanna go nuts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Natural gas,,,,,,:blink: is that a "no go".....:blink:


City slicker. NG isn't available for most of us living in Real Amerrica.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

"Real America"....:blink:

What is going on with this place......negativity.....:blink:


What is that supposed to mean....:blink: real America. :blink:


Sorry I asked.....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My energy profile has been going down over the years. I have the same amount of stuff but it's more efficient. Most of my incandescents have been replaced with CFLs, I went from a CRT to a plasma which uses much less power. If this one craps out I'll go LED. Newer refrigerator and range all more efficient. New washing machine and dryer. The washing machine is more energy efficient, not sure about the dryer.

I've survived on 60 amps without any issues. I've reduced my energy profile. And up until this switch to an electric water heater my energy usage has gone down. It's unbelievable that my electric bill has never gone down because everytime I upgrade they raise the price. We are getting another 5.9% increase soon.

The electric water heater is only temp. I'm replacing my indirect water heater as soon as I get one. This was an emergency switchover and I just happen to have an electric water heater in my basement. It's been there for 20 years and has never been used, until now.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> City slicker. NG isn't available for most of us living in Real Amerrica.


I have it available to me. Right now I can't really afford the change over. If I can't pay for it in cash, I'm not buying it. It's not just getting the gas hooked up. It a new furnace, getting all the lines updated. And if I went that far I'd want a new gas clothes dryer too.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> What is that supposed to mean....:blink: real America. :blink:


Yankin' yer chain Brian, but it's true. Over the great majority of the square miles this country encompasses, NG isn't available. It's just not profitable enough to pipe it outside of the major population centers. :thumbsup:



Leo G said:


> My energy profile has been going down over the years. I have the same amount of stuff but it's more efficient.


Uh-huh. And now you find yourself in this "temporary" bind where you need to be concerned about a balancing act. :whistling:

I get it, and fully agree with reducing/economizing on usage wherever possible. But there's nothing wrong with having the capacity available for unanticipated eventualities. I believe you're acquainted with Mr. Murphy.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking Lee..:blink:

What do they charge for hookup..running the lines...:blink:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'll be changing back within a week I'm guessing. Tomorrow I'm inquiring about a new indirect heater. I want the same style. I had a full stainless steel unit and it lasted 23 years. So that's what I want again. Pretty trouble free.

Looking at a Peerless PT-40 or a Weil Mclain Aqua Plus 45.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

PrestigeR&D said:


> If you don't mind me asking Lee..:blink:
> 
> What do they charge for hookup..running the lines...:blink:


Haven't inquired as of yet


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Changing back...?:blink: 

To gas....:blink:

So you have gas...:blink:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No, changing back to an indirect water heater. From whence I came.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Leo G said:


> The washing machine is more energy efficient, not sure about the dryer.


Dryers don't count for much. If it has a decent sized filter, it's about as good as any.

Washing machine spin cycle pretty much determines how much electricity the dryer is going to use, unless you put up a clothes line.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I have it available to me. Right now I can't really afford the change over. If I can't pay for it in cash, I'm not buying it. It's not just getting the gas hooked up. It a new furnace, getting all the lines updated. And if I went that far I'd want a new gas clothes dryer too.


If you're on oil now and your furnace is decent, you can just get a conversion burner for it, control electronics, piping. All in runs around $2500 here. For my mother's house, I'm looking at installing a whole separate NG system and leaving her current oil system in place and functional. Too bad a direct vent unit doesn't really work for her, or at least none I've found. Still looking in my spare time.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Do all the fancy calculations you want...

The hot water *WILL* run out 5 minutes before you are *ready* to get out...


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

If you want to really save money.....go solar....if you have southern roof exposure....your golden. Our PC offers I think around 75% or more reimbursement...plus there is an energy credit with Uncle *****......but you have to buck up the big G's first 

If you lived in the sticks....an outdoor fire chief would be the ticket....Under floor heat...and plenty of hot water at the tap.....phuck natural gas....ours ends 20 miles from the city limits anyway


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

House is orientated N-S so it's not that viable. I've had solar for my domestic hot water. Built it myself a long time ago. Yo much maintenance. Finally sprung a leak that I didn't want to repair. Been a while since it's been operational. It helped a bit. Not enough room to make it fully solar.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Leo G said:


> House is orientated N-S so it's not that viable. I've had solar for my domestic hot water. Built it myself a long time ago. Yo much maintenance. Finally sprung a leak that I didn't want to repair. Been a while since it's been operational. It helped a bit. Not enough room to make it fully solar.


That's what I would be worried about, if I had the $ to do it, I'd get it all up there and a gigantic hailstorm would come along


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Leo, have you looked at a Triangle Tube Smart 50?

Never mind, that Peerless is tank in tank now, so it's the same deal.


----------

